# 220 Swift Gets to 7,000



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Congratulations to 220Swift for hammering out 7,000 posts and giving us about 7,000 laughs in the process.

All seriousness aside and a rock in our PT family.

Well done, Mike!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I just saw that Glen.

Congrats on the 7000 Mike.

Its great have'in a fella with your experience and knowhow (ya old mule skinner.lol.) here on PT.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go 220, congrats and thanks for all that you do, always well thought out and explained replies to posts ( besides the jokes ).


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Mike !!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats. I'll be lucky to every reach that kind of huge mile marker. Glad to have 220Swift around.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Mike, for being a friend, and for your input here on PT. It wouldn't be what it is without you.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks guys! PT has been a major escape for me and I enjoy this site immensely. Cat, I consider being called an "old mule skinner" a compliment, thank you! The hundreds of hour spent in the saddle with my step dad are still some of the best memories I have.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don, thank you for the friendship, some day I WILL get out your way.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

There are so many of you guys out there I would like to meet in person, again thank you all!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrats Mike----Glad your here*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats Mike! PT wouldn't be the same without you around! Keep your posts coming.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Mike, congrats on hitting 7000

i enjoy reading everything you post

keep up the good work and i agree you are an asset to the site

it wouldnt be the same with out you


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks guys, you're too kind!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That's how I meant it Mike--- not many of us left around these days.

awprint:


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats Mike, I'm on your heels---ok so I lied. Always a pleasure to read and enjoy your comments.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats Mike !!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Its always worth reading what you have to say, Mike. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------

